# Rabbit litter vs. bedding..



## taryncm (Aug 19, 2013)

I have used and still use Carefresh soft bedding to line my rabbits cage and his litter box. The only problem I have with that stuff is the fact that once it starts to get soiled you basically have to throw it all away and put new stuff in there. I have tried spot cleaning it but it always seems as if I am just removing most of the bedding anyways.

I have seen litter at the pet store for rabbits and was wondering if its safe to use? I did buy a bag of Super Pet Critter Litter, but refuse to use it until I get more information on rabbits and litter. I don't want anything to happen to my rabbit just to make cleaning of the litter box easier! 

I figured if its something I shouldn't be using, I can take it back!

Also how does everyone keep the cage clean? Do you use soft bedding as well? How often do you change it out completely? Is there anything you can do to make it last a little longer without harming or making your rabbit sick? I don't mind cleaning the cage, just trying to figure out how to save money on making the soft bedding last longer..


----------



## whitelop (Aug 19, 2013)

I think a lot of people don't use bedding in the whole cage, they just use litter or bedding in the litter box. I only use litter in the litter boxes and my bun roams my kitchen. And her cage doesn't have any sort of bedding in it at all, just a litter box. 
I've never used Carefresh because I think its too expensive. I use horse stall pellets in my litter boxes. I get them at tractor supply for $6 for 40lbs. They safe because the phenols in the pine are cooked away in the pelleting process. They're also really good with odor and absorption. Feline Pine is another pine pellet that can be used and found at a pet store rather than TSC. 
If you wanted to stay with a paper product, you could use Yesterdays News, its a pelleted paper product. I've heard good things about it. 

I've never heard of the Super Pet Critter Litter, but its made of something I've never heard of. I wouldn't use it for fear of the rabbit ingesting it and something happening. Maybe someone else knows more about it, but its weird little pellet "pearls", that would freak me out for a rabbit.


----------

